# Okay, I need to get my health back.



## BloodMittens (Oct 22, 2008)

For serious.

After me and my boyfriend broke up I noticed my weight dropped considerably within the first two weeks, and I was very happy. I thought it was because of being sad and not eating but then I realized it was because... I didn't eat any CRAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I stopped going out to eat every lunch and dinner with him almost every day and just kept from eating a lot in general. I gained a LOT of weight while I was with him... like, a TON. And I need to get rid of that. I'm already 20lbs down from where I was two months ago, and slowly dropping more. I seem to be losing 2lbs each week about... sometimes 1-3lbs per week depending on what I eat and how much I work.

I plan on joining a gym sometime within the next two weeks, most likely Cardinal Fitness because a few of my friends go there and I'm known to be a lot more productive when I have someone to talk to, I don't even notice the time going by then. Plus I work at Macy's, and I'm a floater, so I run around a 3-story-high store almost everyday, and I've been taking the stairs instead of the escalator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm doing a good job so far. 

I don't eat a lot to begin with, but I figure I should shoot for around 1,600 calories or so for a day. I don't eat a lot of sweets and I don't drink soda at all, I don't eat red meat and I'm very careful now in general about what I eat. Deep fried foods are gross. But I do need to lay down on the pasta and Spaghetti O's <~~ don't make fun of me XD They're good!

Height: 5'9"

Weight: Um... a lot, I don't really want to give it out, it's pretty horrible.

Let's just say for now I want to lose 40lbs from where I am now.

Percentage of weight gone from where I am now: 5%

Target Weight: 140lbs.

Healthy Goal: 160lbs.

Either of those would be amazing. I don't want to be a stick figure, I just want to be healthy again and feel great instead of being so... BLERGH all the time. 

Wish me luckkk!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 22, 2008)

you can do it! 

Earlier this year i went from 178 lbs down to 158lbs. very easily, just by watching EVERYthing i ate, and eating very healthy clean foods. not those boxed "healthy" foods. lots of fresh foods and good carbs and fat and lots of protien.

Keep your head high, you can do it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay, congrats on your current weight loss. My live in boyfriend has wrecked my food habits.. ok I let him wreck them... but I'm not one for junk food and he is and I don't drink cokes but he does. 

Give us an update!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 25, 2009)

I stopped eating red meats earlier on this year as well. And that's REALLY helped. When I cook for myself it helps as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel a TON better!

Since I've been sick, I lost an extra 10lbs, but it kinda stopped. So I'm starting up my gym membership again! I can't wait


----------



## MissResha (Feb 25, 2009)

damn, maybe i need to dump my boyfriend, because ever since i've been with him, i've gained a ton. 

good luck girl!!!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL!! This always happens with bfs because they eat way more than us, we just follow suit plus when they cook they just serve man portions to us. You should see the amount of rice and stuff my bf will serve me arggggggggggh!

Possibly the best thing about break-ups lol! Well it's the silver lining to the cloud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on doing so well!!!

Funnily though I've never been slimmer since I've been with the man I'm with now. Don't really know why, he doesnt' starve me! I think for me it's all been about:

Portion control
Reduced carbs (rice, potatoes, bread etc - man those things add weight)
Replacing the main bulk in meals with more veg and reducing the amount of meat
Reducing my intake of red meat

I used to do just the top two but since doing the last two as well I've felt a lot healthier and I've become even trimmer!

Keep up the good work and let us know how you get on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2009)

I know! And don't you just hate that men lose weight a million times faster than we do. My boyfriend recently started working out and dieting and he looks better already and it's been like 2 weeks! Sigh.


----------

